# Common Platy problem?



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have several young platies from a breeding a few months back.. I'd say they are about 5 months old now and I noticed one of the girls looked like she was awefully bloated so I put her into quaranteen to protect the rest of the population. She's about an inch and a quarter long and still quite small. Last night I got home from running errands and she'd given birth to a whole bunch of really teeny fry (way smaller than her batch was when they were born).

I did notice that all (about 20) but 5 of them were still born, or not fully developed. 

Is this normal for a platy to give birth so young? And so small?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is common for a livebearer to release fry prematurely under great stress. You may have shocked her when you changed tanks. If you are going to use QT tanks, always use the water from the original tank in the QT.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, it is normal to give birth so young. Off topic but same concept, I have a convict tank and they are just babies themselves and starting to breed. Tropical fish are the same way. aquarium only partially allows some distance between the eyes of these fish and the bright lights of the aquarium.


----------

